# Finding the strand in the center...



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

...if ONLY it were always this easy!

http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-find-strand-yarn-center-skein


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

For some reason I can not view the videos from the Berroco site, but .....
I never have a problem. :lol: :lol:


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll have to try that the next time the inner strand is not visibly seen! :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

yover8 said:


> ...if ONLY it were always this easy!
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-find-strand-yarn-center-skein


I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)

Madkiwi


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

I agree with you madkiwi, I always end up with a big yarn barf that takes ages to sort out lol


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I kind of do that but I put a finger in both ends and wiggle around until I have a tunnel I can see through on both ends and look for the yarn end or close to it and pull out.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have any problem, and so what if some more comes out, it is never a problem just to wind it around the ball until you get it used up. The trick is not to be hasty and pull and tug the yarn. I don't want to have my yarn bouncing all around when knitting from it so if I can't find the center I will rewind it on my yarn winder.

There are a lot of toys available to make life easier, but nothing more important in my knitting arsenal as my yarn winder and swift.


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


I have to agree! Most of the time I pull out half of the skein....


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


 I agree


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Why can some yarn companies have a little pull out on the end and other companies, usually the more expensive yarns, can't do that for us. We can do it on our winder so why can't they install a machine that can wind it with the string sneaking out.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> For some reason I can not view the videos from the Berroco site, but .....
> I never have a problem. :lol: :lol:


Oh now, that's just showing off. lol


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

I have some of that yarn. When I think I've gotten hold of the single strand and pull, half the yarn pulls out of the center. I think the video is fake. I'll post a picture next time I pull from the center of one of these skeins.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


I agree.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds easy, looks easy. But half the time I get giant yarn barf. The other half, I find the center end. *shrug*


----------



## MARIASPAIN (Apr 16, 2014)

TXBARB said:


> I agree.


absolutely, many, many, many....


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


So I must be cynical too. Never ever do I find the center strand - always a yarn barf before finding it. And sometimes not even then!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

yover8 said:


> ...if ONLY it were always this easy!
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-find-strand-yarn-center-skein


I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. Can't tell you HOW many skeins I've tried it with: with the label facing you; with the label NOT facing you; to the right of the label as it faces you; to the left of the label....yada, yada, yada. I always get yarn "barf" no matter HOW I try to find the hidden strand!!
...gloria


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, that was staged!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

How many times do you think Emily did that before they succeeded in making a video that actually came out right? I use a lot of Berroco yarns, and I don't think I've had any reveal the yarn end quite that readily.

EDIT: I see others were typing the same thought.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually, it is that easy. I do exactly what she did and it works for me. However, sometimes the inside end is jammed up in a yarn barf. I just pull out the barf and find the end.. Easy going from there.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Actually, it is that easy. I do exactly what she did and it works for me. However, sometimes the inside end is jammed up in a yarn barf. I just pull out the barf and find the end.. Easy going from there.


I guess that's the point, SwampCatNana - more skeins have yarn barf congested around that inside strand, than pull out as easily as in the video. Some are definitely better than others, and there are some lucky knitters that get those gems most of the time. 
Myself, I have two large balls of acrylic that are so hopelessly knotted and tangled that I will gladly give them to anyone who wants the challenge!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

yover8 said:


> I guess that's the point, SwampCatNana - more skeins have yarn barf congested around that inside strand, than pull out as easily as in the video. Some are definitely better than others, and there are some lucky knitters that get those gems most of the time.
> Myself, I have two large balls of acrylic that are so hopelessly knotted and tangled that I will gladly give them to anyone who wants the challenge!


I accept the challenge! As a retired teacher you take with you all those wonderful things you had to learn to make sure your students could zip their zippers, unwind their scarves, untangled their kite strings, get the gum out of their hair, and unhook their braces!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> I accept the challenge! As a retired teacher you take with you all those wonderful things you had to learn to make sure your students could zip their zippers, unwind their scarves, untangled their kite strings, get the gum out of their hair, and unhook their braces!


Darling, they are all yours. I worked NeoNatal ICU for decades, and know the value of a gram of weight, or a mmHg, or a few mg/100 dL, absent vs intermittent sounds, or phantom vs real heart murmurs. I've decided that patience has it's limits when NOT life threatening. Watch for a PM


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

HAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHA truth in advertising !
:XD: :XD:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've just remembered that when I was knitting seriously for my growing son, (back in the "good old days") , I used to buy balls of yarn that had BOTH ends either tucked under the label band, or tucked into the top centre of the ball. 

So easy to choose which end you wanted to use. 

Why, instead of spending megabucks on fruitless and untruthful advertising (like the post we've been looking at), dont they spend a lot less and simply put a tag on the centre end, as others have suggested. 

Maybe we should bombard the producers with emails making this helpful suggestion. 

After all, those of us who use a wool winder to make yarn cakes, do it all the time so that the centre pull is always easily seen and used.

Madkiwi


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Garianne said:


> I agree with you madkiwi, I always end up with a big yarn barf that takes ages to sort out lol


Me too, rarely I am that lucky to find it.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I kind of do that but I put a finger in both ends and wiggle around until I have a tunnel I can see through on both ends and look for the yarn end or close to it and pull out.


That about the same for me, makes for less of a yarn barf


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Easier said than done"...sometimes you hit the "jackpot" other times a detour...


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Not in my lifetime!



yover8 said:


> ...if ONLY it were always this easy!
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-find-strand-yarn-center-skein


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I use a large crochet hook to pull out the middle as I'd never be able to feel a loose strand from any other.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I just wound 4 skeins of Sugar'n Cream and was able to find the center pull it in less than a minute on each. Not always the case with SnC!


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah... there were outakes on that video! If I don't find the center easily i will usually just knit off the outside strand.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

I have often bemoaned the fact that most balls do not pull from the centre. weeeelllll. I went into the site you recommended and was amazed how easy it is to do. OK when you pull the centre out it looks like a disaster, but no it's not and you just knit it all up, as the lady in the video says. I am thrilled as it's so much easier to sit with the ball beside you as it pulls from the centre than chase the ball all over the settee and floor. thank you for that.


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually it's not that easy. I too end up with a big amount of yarn when i pull the end out.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

yover8 said:


> ...if ONLY it were always this easy!
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/learning-center/how-videos/how-find-strand-yarn-center-skein


Wonder if she makes house calls?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was told to find the center strand, put the skein with label facing you. Strand always on LEFT side. So far this has worked. Don't guarantee no barfs. lol!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

It has never been that simple for any yarn I've used. And I've been knitting for many years.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


Yup.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

That was just too easy. I can eventually find the end inside but usually with a mess.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

That was just too easy. I can eventually find the end inside but usually with a mess.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I try to be patient and all, but I still end up with a wd of yarn barf, too. I can dream, though....


----------



## Grandma Marylou (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been using that method for several years and have only had Emily's success one time - a week or so ago. Usually I pull out enough yarn to finish the 1/1/2 to 2" ribbing on a pair of socks before I am pulling from the skein!


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

To make it even easier I think it was demo'ed on Lion Brands to remove the band then flatten slightly. I'm able to get a better feel for the true middle of the yarn and I wind up with a very small amount of yarn barf.


----------



## AllThumbsBREN (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking "YEAH RIGHT!!" hahaha!!! :roll:


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

madkiwi said:


> I wonder how many times they filmed that before the strand was found so easily? (Sorry, it's my cynical mind)
> 
> Madkiwi


I agree. Sometimes it is that easy but other times you almost end up pulling your hair out trying to find that darn end!


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

yes, if only


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I saw a video on here once that showed how to do it by flattening the ball down then you could find the thread easier, but never worked for me either


----------

